# dog bite pictures.



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you and Tricky. It looks as if the wound is healing nicely. I am not sure of the question or if there even is a question. Did you call the vet? A wound that is too old can not be sutured back together.I would have her on antibiotics.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you and Tricky. It looks as if the wound is healing nicely. I am not sure of the question or if there even is a question. Did you call the vet? A wound that is too old can not be sutured back together.I would have her on antibiotics.


 hiya and thank you for your reply got the vet out straightaway and i cleaned the wound before she arrived and we clipped him out he was sweating quite bad so i also put a rug on his quaters she gave him a 
tetnus jab and an antibiotic jab and a weeks worth of antibiotics
and bute pain killer he also had some cream as well daly on the wound.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm SOO sorry!!
I looked at your gallery and was so impressed with your tandem driving photos.
Prayers for Tricky's speedy recovery!! =D


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I did read on another thread more about the wound. Glad that all is going good, dog bites are nasty wounds. 
I love your tandam photos, You ponies sure are nice!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I could not see any photos.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> I could not see any photos.


You need to go to OP's profile page and look at her albums.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I did. No bite pictures. I will look again. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/32665/album/dog-bite-4185/

^Direct link. So sorry OP, but it looks like it's healing alright.


----------

